# Ihre Meinung zu Die Sims 2?



## Administrator (4. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## blutrichter (4. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es mit "interessiert mich nicht"?


----------



## Marx (4. Oktober 2004)

würde ich auch mal sagen


----------



## Christian2510 (4. Oktober 2004)

Murharharhar !! 
Der Nachfolger zum meistverkauftesten Spiel aller Zeiten.

31,4% - "Kenne ich nicht"


----------



## gladiator3000 (4. Oktober 2004)

Christian2510 am 04.10.2004 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Murharharhar !!
> Der Nachfolger zum meistverkauftesten Spiel aller Zeiten.
> 
> 31,4% - "*Kenne ich nicht*"




kenne ich nicht ist echt die blödeste möglichkeit ..... weil bei einer *MEINUNG* erwarte ich persönlich auch sowas .... 

zum spiel : ich finds genial .... es ist wirklich deutlich besser als der vorgänger , das bauen ist deutlich lustiger, weil man wesentlich mehr möglich keiten hat ein haus zu gestalten und und und ....


----------



## gliderpilot (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal "Sehr Gut" gewählt! Macht mir wirklich viel Spaß, aber ict nicht der Überflieger geworden, den ich erwartet habe! Anderer Grund für diese "Wertung": ein paar Bugs

Aber dafür dass ich das Spiel völlig umsonst bekommen habe ...  

PS: Ich liebe Abo-Prämien


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2004)

gliderpilot am 04.10.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal "Sehr Gut" gewählt! Macht mir wirklich viel Spaß, aber ict nicht der Überflieger geworden, den ich erwartet habe! Anderer Grund für diese "Wertung": ein paar Bugs


Sehe ich auch so. Ein schönes Spielchen, aber einige Schwächen und Bugs trüben den Spielspaß. Da ja EA und Maxis sich auf AddOns spezialisieren werden, darf man wohl auch nicht damit rechnen, daß es irgendwelche Verbesserungen in Form von Updates kommen (von schweren Bugs mals ausgenommen), sondern Featureweise per AddOn vermarktet werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.10.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Ein schönes Spielchen, aber einige Schwächen und Bugs trüben den Spielspaß. Da ja EA und Maxis sich auf AddOns spezialisieren werden, darf man wohl auch nicht damit rechnen, daß es irgendwelche Verbesserungen in Form von Updates kommen (von schweren Bugs mals ausgenommen), sondern Featureweise per AddOn vermarktet werden.



Bei den Sims ist es immer am besten man wartet 1-2 Jahre und kauft sich dann die Deluxe Edition, bei der man das Hauptspiel und alle 20 Addons   zusammen bekommt. So spart man eine Menge Geld!


----------



## darkprojekt2 (6. Oktober 2004)

Sims 2 - das ist doch das Spiel mit dem hammermässigen Kopierschutz ...

Auch so kann man Bekannheit erlangen.


----------



## BlueLabel (6. Oktober 2004)

SYSTEM am 04.10.2004 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



HAHAHAH.........LOL........*rufl*

Sagt mal wann wollt ihr eigentlich diese verfa.... bewertung "kenn ich nicht" raus nehmen!???

So ein mist "29,1%" oder so.....sollen das Spiel nicht kennen soll ich mal ganz laut *lolen*     
Wenn das nicht eine Verfälschung des Votes ist.....naja ich hoffe es hört niemand auf diese Votes da lob ich mir doch gamestar!!!   

MFG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2004)

darkprojekt2 am 06.10.2004 06:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sims 2 - das ist doch das Spiel mit dem hammermässigen Kopierschutz ...
> 
> Auch so kann man Bekannheit erlangen.


Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst. Habe keinerlei Probleme bei Sims 2 mit dem Kopierschutz, trotz mehrerer Brenner und installierter Nero Brennsoftware. Wenn dieser angeblich so "hammermäßige Kopierschutz" weiterhin so gut verhindert, daß es keine Cracks gibt, dann ist es IMO auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2004)

Shadow_Man am 06.10.2004 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Sims ist es immer am besten man wartet 1-2 Jahre und kauft sich dann die Deluxe Edition, bei der man das Hauptspiel und alle 20 Addons   zusammen bekommt. So spart man eine Menge Geld!



Nur leider gibt es den ersten Teil noch nicht mit allen AddOns in einem Pack.  Wird wohl noch einige Delux Versionen dauern, bis es eine SuperEAGroßzugigkeitspackung XXL gibt.


----------



## Minihul (6. Oktober 2004)

Marx am 04.10.2004 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich auch mal sagen


Würd´ auch ich sagen!
aber kennen tun´s wohl doch die meisten.

P.S:
Die Option _*interessiert mich nicht *_ oder *hab ich (noch) nicht probiert * fehlen eindeutig bei den meisten Unfragen.


----------



## darkprojekt2 (6. Oktober 2004)

> _*interessiert mich nicht *_ und *hab ich (noch) nicht probiert *


= Kenne ich nicht


----------



## gladiator3000 (7. Oktober 2004)

darkprojekt2 am 06.10.2004 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > _*interessiert mich nicht *_ und *hab ich (noch) nicht probiert *
> 
> 
> = Kenne ich nicht


und genau diese möglichkeit ist leicht dumm .. weil dann soll man nicht nach einer MEINUNG Fragen ... es heisst ja ihre MEINUNG zum spiel. .... kenne ich nicht .. naja wenn das eine meinung ist , dann definiern auch schon spielemagazine deutsche begriffe völlig neu ...


----------



## alienqueen (8. Oktober 2004)

Christian2510 am 04.10.2004 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Murharharhar !!
> Der Nachfolger zum meistverkauftesten Spiel aller Zeiten.
> 
> 31,4% - "Kenne ich nicht"



Ich denke, das "Kenne ich nicht" ist auf das Spielen bezogen, nicht auf den Namen.
Ich kenne es zum Beispiel nicht, weil ich es noch nicht gespielt habe und ich will es auch gar nicht kennenlernen, weil ich schon den ersten Teil zum einschlafen fand.


----------



## BlueLabel (11. Oktober 2004)

alienqueen am 08.10.2004 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 04.10.2004 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das, wenn du den ersten Teil zum einschlafen fandest dann heisst es das du es kennst!!!
Logischer weise kennst du auch den zweiten Teil willst aber nicht wissen wie er ist, weil du ihn scheiße findest!

Dann brauchst du nicht "kenn ich nicht" auswählen den dann wird der VOTE einfach mal verfälscht.
Denn dann musst du auswählen das du es scheiße findest.

Deswegen MUSS "KENN ICH NICHT RAUS" weil es kein Spiel gibt was du nicht kennst es gibt nur Spiele wofür du dich nicht interresierst!   

PS.: RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER SCHENK ICH EUCH!


----------



## Frittenfett (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ein Freund von mir hat sich des Spiel gekauft, das is ja wohl der größte Schrott!
Kein Wunder das die Leute das nicht kennen, die wollen des gr nicht kennen!

Also Sims 2 kann man echt hacken!!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Oktober 2004)

Frittenfett am 26.10.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Freund von mir hat sich des Spiel gekauft, das is ja wohl der größte Schrott!
> Kein Wunder das die Leute das nicht kennen, die wollen des gr nicht kennen!
> 
> Also Sims 2 kann man echt hacken!!!!



Oh wie schön sind doch diese wunderbar begründeten Argumentationsketten.


----------



## ich98 (26. Oktober 2004)

Shadow_Man am 06.10.2004 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Sims ist es immer am besten man wartet 1-2 Jahre und kauft sich dann die Deluxe Edition, bei der man das Hauptspiel und alle 20 Addons   zusammen bekommt. So spart man eine Menge Geld!



mal im ernst, wer wartet denn 1-2Jahre auf ein Spiel kein Mensch spielt in 1-2Jahren noch Doom3 oder FIFA2005. Ich glaub Sims2 ist da die Ausnahme  .
ich98


----------



## laz0r (26. Oktober 2004)

Wayne interessiert so ein langweiliges Spiel? Sowas spielt man doch nur, wenn man keine Freunde oder kein real Life hat. Wenn man im Job ein Versager ist, oder wenn man keine Freundin hat.   Dann kann man sich in so eine künstliche Welt zurückziehen. 

Es fehlt hier eindeutig die Auswahlmöglichkeit (Interessiert mich nicht)


----------

